# 💩Ted Nugent Fires Back At Joan Jett's Claim He Crapped His Pants 💩



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

This does not look like the face of someone who has crapped himself.


















Joan Jett’s savage reply to Ted Nugent: “this is the guy who shit his pants so he didn’t have to go in the Army”


Joan Jett has hit back at Ted Nugent following the Cat Scratch Fever rocker’s less than friendly comments about Jett and her skills as a guitar player.




guitar.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Pat James said:


> This does not look like the face of someone who has crapped himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Joan Jett is gay?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Actually it does look like the face of someone who found a fart was something other than a fart.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I’ll take things nobody cares about for $100 Alex…


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Or an AR-15 barrel, up the ass.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Next....


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I’ll take things nobody cares about for $100 Alex…


agreed, they can fight this one out to eternity and I really don't care .. I'm sure the media is fanning the flames keeping the feud going ,.. as always


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> Actually it does look like the face of someone who found a fart was something other than a fart.


We call it a sauce fart.
_EDIT: Actually sounds better in French: un pet sauce._


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

BGood said:


> We call it a sauce fart.
> _EDIT: Actually sounds better in French: un pet sauce._


I just go with "shart". Or perhaps "number 3".


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Actually it does look like the face of someone who found a fart was something other than a fart.


I was about to say the the same thing ... lol


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

polyslax said:


> I just go with "shart". Or perhaps "number 3".


In the hospital we say "Watery flatulence" which actually sound a lot sicker and descriptive than anything we have posted. If someone can pass this chart of to Ted, we can get to the bottom of this!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

speaking moistly


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Wardo said:


> I was about to say the the same thing ... lol


Either sarcasm doesn't translate well or people must think I am a complete imbecile. 

I mean even dog could tell that is the facial expression of someone that just shit themselves. lol.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like he did it again…lol


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Ted having a type 2 and feeling good.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

He shouldn't hog all those Byrdlands. Plus the one he's playing is now contaminated with his penis cheese.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

At this point they should consider doing an apology tour called "No Harm, Still Foul" where they both go out on stage, apologize, and then crap their pants into the mic before breaking off into a 3 hour rendition of Stranglhood. 

It could be considered a live art piece that will make people pause and reflect on what sort of times we are living in.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

player99 said:


> He shouldn't hog all those Byrdlands. Plus the one he's playing is now contaminated with his penis cheese.


'n body skank.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Wardo said:


> Looks like he did it again…lol
> View attachment 450997


She does not seem impressed


----------



## Havok (11 mo ago)

✂️ you gotta try


10 seconds · Clipped by E M · Original video "Kids In The Hall - Buddy Cole (Original Sketch)" by Peter Elie




youtube.com


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh, we’re all old and shouting at clouds. Who fkn cares.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Ted is right, how could they list Joan Jett with in the top 100 rock guitarist? She had some great hits but man she does not belong in the top 100 rock guitarist imo. And hey if I had to shit my pants to avoid being in the Vietnam War, I would do that twice 🤣


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was 10 years too young for Vietnam so never had to make that call but Joan Jett does not belong in the top 100 guitar players.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

keto said:


> Oh, we’re all old and shouting at clouds. Who fkn cares.


More like sharting clouds


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

I am not sure if it is the Costco hotdog I ate yesterday but every time I fart now I am worried I am going to pull a Ted Nugent in my pants.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Not much chance of a Wango Tango there.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Top 100 guitar player or not, Joan Jett is 1000x cooler than that doofus, any day.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

player99 said:


> Plus the one he's playing is now contaminated with his penis cheese.


It's called smeg(ma). Same word for clitoral cheese BTW. Yes, it's a thing, like pretty much the same thing really.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

_








TED NUGENT Blasts 'Stupid' JOAN JETT: 'Maybe The Plastic Has Gone To Her Brain'


Ted Nugent has blasted Joan Jett after her pointed retort in an interview in which she was asked to respond to the outspoken conservative rocker's assessment of her musical skills, when he claimed she didn't belong on a list of the best rock guitarists. In a video he posted last December, Nugent...




blabbermouth.net




*Nugent* responded to *Jett*'s comments, calling her "stupid" and once again denying that he dodged the draft. Speaking during a *YouTube* livestream, he said (as transcribed by *BLABBERMOUTH.NET*): "All I expressed in an interview on *WRIF* was how I love *Joan* and her killer rocking band. She's got a great rocking band. Great songs. The best garage band maybe ever, except for maybe *GREEN DAY*.  love *Joan* — all I said is how I love her. But I used her as an example — along with *Joni Mitchell*.  love *Joni Mitchell*… People love that music. People love *Joan Jett* and *Joni Mitchell*. I love them. I expressed I love them. But she can't be in the top 100 guitar player list — either of them. They play nice strumming guitars; they play nice guitars. I like it. They're good. But top 100 before *Rik Emmett* of *TRIUMPH*? That's a lie.

"*Joan Jett*, I love you," he continued. "Don't get all upset. She calls me a racist and [says] I'm jealous. I didn't even mention that I should be on the list. Let's pretend that I don't play guitar. Let's pretend I'm just a keyboard player, or maybe a gay conga player. I never mentioned my name [as being excluded from] the top 100 guitar list — though someone might. But *Joan*, would you just relax?

"Maybe the plastic has gone to her brain," *Ted* added, apparently referencing the rumor that *Jett* underwent plastic surgery. "I don't know. I just didn't think she was that stupid. I never said anything about how stupid she was. I didn't think she was stupid; now we know how stupid she is.

"*Joan Jett* and *Joni Mitchell* cannot be on the top 100 guitar player list before *Derek St. Holmes* or *Rickey Medlocke* or *Jimmy McCarty* or *Mark Farner*. Certainly. Or *Jared Nichols*. Or *Chris Duarte*. This isn't an opinion. There's no room for an opinion here. I'm mentioning guitar players that are world-class monster virtuosos of undeniable musical authority and guitar prowess."

*Nugent* went on to say: "How about — *Paul Reed Smith* is a better guitar player than *Joni Mitchell* or *Joan*. I don't mean to hurt your feelings, guys, but your drummer, *Joan*, is a better drummer than I am. I shouldn't be on the top 100 drummers list. All my drummers should be — all my drummers are amazing. [Laughs]

"But don't you see what goes on? I guess they seek and accomplish the eternal terminal menstrual cycle — you know, the menstrual cycle that the governor of Washington and Oregon thinks that they should have tampons in the boys' bathrooms. That's where we are — you know that's where we are. That's not where we are, but it's where they are steering our great country, our once-great country.

"So, *Joan*, just relax, honey. I love you," *Nugent* added. "You make great music. But you're not a top 100 guitar player. You must know that. *Joni Mitchell*, you must know that — I love you, *Joni*. But you're in the top 100, maybe the top 20 folk singers, certainly. And *Joan Jett* would be in the… certainly *Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame* and maybe the top 20 garage bands. *THE AMBOY DUKES* were a garage band, so that's not a negative; that's a positive. *NIRVANA* would be maybe number one garage band. *BROWNSVILLE STATION* number two. *Joan Jett* maybe number three. *GREEN DAY* maybe three and a half.

"See, I'm not knocking these people; I'm just telling you the truth. [Laughs] I didn't know they were that stupid."

*Ted* also once again shot down the allegation that he dodged the draft, saying: "No, I didn't. I didn't get drafted, but I didn't dodge the draft. [In the *High Times* interview] I was telling a story about a drummer friend who shit his pants and I don't know what else he did. It's a funny story. Plus I gave the story to a writer — I'm being awfully generous with that term — for *High Times* magazine. You're gonna have a serious interview with *High Times* magazine?

"See, they cling to these lies and hate 'cause they've got nothing else. Which is why they are absolutely helpless to debate me."_


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad we finally got an update on this. Now we just need to hunt to this drummer to get more of the scoop. I feel like there is a lot more to details to this sharty mystery. The people with shart stained underwear need answers!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well he's right about Jett and Mitchell not belonging on that list but it's also a rolling stone so who the fuck cares list anyway.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd put Rosetta Tharpe on the list before Jett and Mitchell.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Samantha Fish can play pretty good and she's not going to be on the list.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Joan should feel privileged with only 2 other female guitarists on the list.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> It's called smeg(ma). Same word for clitoral cheese BTW. Yes, it's a thing, like pretty much the same thing really.


I think the technical term for the female variant is Clitty Litter.

Just saying....


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> speaking moistly


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

verbal diarrhea?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm inclined to try to ignore artist's opinions, political and moral advice (even when a loudmouth like Nugent makes that difficult).

As a musician, Nugent is much better than Joan Jett in my opinion.

ie, I'll take Stranglehold over I love Rock and Roll any day of the week.


YMMV


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I'm inclined to try to ignore artist's opinions, political and moral advice (even when a loudmouth like Nugent makes that difficult).


I try to do the same. For the most part I don’t know what their stand is.
As an example, I love the Smiths and a lot of Morrissey’s solo stuff. In the 80’s I did not give a tinker’s cuss when he was prattling on about meat being murder, but he’s gone quite extreme with his views on immigration and various “o-phobias” lately. And they are seemingly contradictory to the Anti-Thatcher stuff he went on and on about. Anyway… 
It doesn’t creep into his music, but do I want my money going to him? I dunno. It’s a fine line I guess.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I try to do the same. For the most part I don’t know what their stand is.
> As an example, I love the Smiths and a lot of Morrissey’s solo stuff. In the 80’s I did not give a tinker’s cuss when he was prattling on about meat being murder, but he’s gone quite extreme with his views on immigration and various “o-phobias” lately. And they are seemingly contradictory to the Anti-Thatcher stuff he went on and on about. Anyway…
> It doesn’t creep into his music, but do I want my money going to him? I dunno. It’s a fine line I guess.


When the noise of their political, religious or moral rhetoric becomes louder than their music, I suppose it affects my choices.

As I have said in other threads, if we start judging art based on the opinions and beliefs of the artists as opposed to the art itself, the list of suitable artists becomes exceedingly short.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> When the noise of their political, religious or moral rhetoric becomes louder than their music…


Nail.
On.
Head!






…in my humble opinion of course.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

Cat Crap Fever


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 450972


I love the Bristol Stool Chart. For awhile after my colon-shortening operation I had the privilege of speaking weekly to an pleasant and interested dietician about my diet and bowel movements. I wish she was still available -- she'd be so proud of my consistent type 4s.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

laristotle said:


> _*Joan Jett* and *Joni Mitchell*. I love them. I expressed I love them. But she can't be in the top 100 guitar player list — either of them._


He's wrong about Joni Mitchell. She was revolutionary. Obviously, he's talking through his ass and simply hasn't listened very carefully. Stupid people do that sometimes.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I like Ted's music. I like Joan's music. Don't care if Ted's a lesbian or Joan is a draft dodger. They were both impactful in their time.

Time to go get a Fulltone pedal.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Doug Gifford said:


> He's wrong about Joni Mitchell. She was revolutionary. Obviously, he's talking through his ass and simply hasn't listened very carefully. Stupid people do that sometimes.


I think Ted needs to be more careful with what is coming out of his ass.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

Ted who?


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Stephenlouis said:


> In the hospital we say "Watery flatulence" which actually sound a lot sicker and descriptive than anything we have posted. If someone can pass this chart of to Ted, we can get to the bottom of this!
> 
> View attachment 450972


Cool, a turd index !!!!.
I once got sent home from school because I wore a t-shirt of a waiter with two plates of crap , asking the flies, " Okay, which one of you flies ordered wet n runny and who ordered, dry and crumbly .
💩😱


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm probably the only person here who has spent any time with Nugent. It *was* 50 years ago, to be fair, but personality doesn't change that much, once formed. He can be pleasant, and he can be a dick. Most of us have the luxury of NOT having our dick-ish moments plastered all over the internet.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

IIRC, @cdntac was/is his guitar tech?


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

I thought the Crap came out his mouth.........huh.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Doesn’t Cheryl Crowe have her own signature model Gibson guitar? Gotta be in the top 100. No?
🙄


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

keithb7 said:


> Doesn’t Cheryl Crowe have her own signature model Gibson guitar?


Country Western Supreme


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> Country Western Supreme


Really nice guitar, in trying a couple the results have all been very positive.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I'm probably the only person here who has spent any time with Nugent. It *was* 50 years ago, to be fair, but personality doesn't change that much, once formed. He can be pleasant, and he can be a dick. Most of us have the luxury of NOT having our dick-ish moments plastered all over the internet.


I met a gal in LA, back in the 1980's and she told me she had an " encounter " with Ted Nugent in the 1970's and she was barely 22 in 1988 .


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I met a gal in LA, back in the 1980's and she told me she had an " encounter " with Ted Nugent in the 1970's and she was barely 22 in 1988 .


Well that is a pile of here say and years, and the 80’s for me was not very clear!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

puzz said:


> Really nice guitar, in trying a couple the results have all been very positive.


I've played a friend's a few times. Very nice.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

laristotle said:


> IIRC, @cdntac was/is his guitar tech?


Not his touring tech — I just prepped everything at his home pre or post tours though I have been at shows where I’ve had to do some stuff. 

I’ve not gone into the US since Covid started. Even after the border opened again I just haven't wanted to deal with airport issues, wait times at Windsor/Sarnia or the potential hassle of getting ill while out of country, 

I have no idea if/when I’ll be down there again.


----------

